# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Marine setups

## Marius Swart

Hi everyone , would like to share my marine tanks 
Here is the playlist from where i started . Do feel free to coment , enjoy
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...Mn28GqHUtxtkNI

----------


## Rainey

looks awesome! its a pity that you stopped.

----------

